# [ 2012 ] Newbie w/ a question about Timeshare-Answers



## KristenNevermore (Apr 3, 2012)

Hello everyone! 

I am new to this board so hopefully I am posting this in the correct location. 

I recently made the mistake of purchasing a timeshare in Costa Rica.  I signed the contract on March 25th and the minute I returned home to reality I started to regret my decision.  I did some research and discovered that there is no rescission period in Costa Rica and no way to get out of the contract.  Then along came timeshare-answers.com...

I was so stressed and desperate to find a way to get out of this contract that when I spoke with someone at their organization I foolishly agreed to their $2,595 fee to get me out of my timeshare.  I had looked them up on the BBB website while I was speaking with the woman on the telephone and they had an A- rating so I thought that maybe they were ok.  D'oh! Since sending timeshare-answers by hard earned money, I have been looking around on the internet and reading all sorts of terrible things about them.  It seems like no one has had a good experience with them and timeshare-answers is a total scam! I feel so foolish!   

So now I am out $4,000 from the down payment of the timeshare + $2595 that I paid timeshare-answers to help me to get my down payment back and get me out of the contract!  I know this is my own fault and I should have done more research before acting so impulsively.  I am so embarrassed that I allowed myself to be scammed not once, but possibly twice!  

My question is:  Has _anyone_ had _any_ luck dealing with timeshare-answers?  Or should I call my credit card company ASAP and try to get my money back and just accept the fact that I am not getting out of this timeshare and it is a very expensive lesson learned? 

Thank you so much for your help! 

Kristen


----------



## theo (Apr 3, 2012)

*A suggestion...*



KristenNevermore said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I am new to this board so hopefully I am posting this in the correct location.
> 
> ...



I am genuinely sorry for your unenviable situation but would like to make a specific, concrete suggestion.
Since the purchase is so recent, I'd recommend contacting the resort directly (...and soon) and flat out ask them if they would consider voluntarily releasing you from your sales contract. No money spent and the worst possible outcome would just be a "no" answer, which would leave you no worse off than when you started. If they indicate that they are not amenable to that proposal, you could then (...but not before then) also overtly offer to voluntarily forfeit your deposited money if they will reconsider and just release you from the contract. It wouldn't cost you anything more to at least *ask*.

As to "timeshare answers", contact (in writing) the Attorney General's office of the state in which they operate and file a formal complaint. It might not hurt to also provide a copy of your complaint to "timeshare answers". If you're very lucky, perhaps they would rather refund your money than face potential scrutiny from an AG investigator. Definitely also pursue the matter with your credit card company, but your credit card company may ultimately not prove to be very helpful if you voluntarily paid this entity and / or executed a valid contract with them. It's likely a long shot that you'll ever see any of that that money back, but your options for alternative courses of action are unfortunately limited.  

I sincerely wish you good luck.


----------



## RX8 (Apr 4, 2012)

*BBB rated?*

You say you found an A- BBB rating for timeshare answers?  I cannot find any thing in BBB for them, both on website and phone number search.  Of course, it may be me?


----------



## theo (Apr 4, 2012)

*BBB ratings...*



KristenNevermore said:


> ...  I had looked them up on the BBB website while I was speaking with the woman on the telephone and they had an A- rating...



Unfortunately, BBB ratings often mean or reveal very little. BBB is ultimately just a paid membership organization; once the check clears a "BBB membership in good standing" is promptly created. That status doesn't change until formal complaints against a business actually get filed --- and the BBB process and procedures for filing those complaints are formidable. Moreover, a new business with a new name has had little time or opportunity to amass complaints against them anyhow. If / when the complaints begin to mount up, all it takes is a little "reinvention" --- new company name + new membership fee = clean slate.

In short, I just don't put much stock in BBB ratings, personally. YMMV.


----------



## Tia (Apr 4, 2012)

Is it too late to call your credit card company to cancel the payment or file a dispute?


----------



## KristenNevermore (Apr 5, 2012)

Thank everyone for their suggestions.  I actually spoke with someone at Timeshare-Answers this evening and he was very helpful and I feel much better about having reached out to the company. I was able to get some information that I needed to prove to me that they really are there to help. I am truly convinced now that I was not being taken for a ride.

However I now have an attorney helping me on the timeshare issue. I also have AmEx on the case. Hopefully this will be resolved quickly. In the event
that it does not I still would consider going through timeshare-answers. I suppose only time will tell 

*fingers crossed*


----------



## KristenNevermore (Apr 5, 2012)

theo said:


> Unfortunately, BBB ratings often mean or reveal very little. BBB is ultimately just a paid membership organization; once the check clears a "BBB membership in good standing" is promptly created. That status doesn't change until formal complaints against a business actually get filed --- and the BBB process and procedures for filing those complaints are formidable. Moreover, a new business with a new name has had little time or opportunity to amass complaints against them anyhow. If / when the complaints begin to mount up, all it takes is a little "reinvention" --- new company name + new membership fee = clean slate.
> 
> In short, I just don't put much stock in BBB ratings, personally. YMMV.


The BBB was under another name. Maybe it was their parent company or legal business name? I have no idea.


----------



## Julia203 (Apr 26, 2012)

Kristen please update us on timeshare answers! I am reading terrible things about them but I spoke with someone about last month about getting out of my Silverleaf Resorts timeshare. They promised they could do it, but I am very skeptical and don't want to get scammed again. Did it work out for you???


----------



## Rent_Share (Apr 26, 2012)

Kristen Nevermore said:


> I was able to get some information that I needed to prove to me that they really are there to help. I am truly convinced now that I was not being taken for a ride.
> 
> fingers crossed*


 
This is just the fourth iteration of the scam

1. Developer Sales
2. Prepaid  Listing Fees/Tittle Searches for a "Bona Fide Buyer"
3. Pay Me to take it of your hands with a Power of Attorney to flip it or transfer it to an insolvent entity of it is not salable
4. Pre-Pay Me to recover money paid to 1, 2 and 3

They use the same stolen lists from their prior employers to work the scam from any angle possible


----------



## theo (Apr 27, 2012)

*Good, concise summary...*



Rent_Share said:


> This is just the fourth iteration of the scam
> 
> 1. Developer Sales
> 2. Prepaid  Listing Fees/Tittle Searches for a "Bona Fide Buyer"
> ...



I agree almost completely with this "summary / sequence of scam events". 
One could argue that step 1 is really just "exorbitant overpricing" rather than "actual scam" since, (unlike all of the subsequent other stages mentioned) at least there *is* actual delivery, albeit at much too high a price.

As far as "sucker lists" go, I suspect that it might be even worse than described above. More specifically, there is evidence in some instances that players in steps 2 and 4 above are actually the very same people, just wearing different hats to "double dip" (i.e., scam *twice  *) select "customers" who have already demonstrated a vulnerability to be "had". Be smart; *there are no "magic beans"*. Please don't get "had". 
Remember ---there are no "victims", only "volunteers". So.....*don't volunteer!* 

*Caveat Emptor --- Buyer Beware*


----------



## vckempson (Apr 27, 2012)

Take Theo's advice.  There's no chance that "Timeshare Answers" is legit.  I know you want it to be but it's not.  It just isn't.

 Start working on your *own* solutions *now*.


----------



## Lulubee (May 1, 2012)

*Where did you buy??*



KristenNevermore said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I am new to this board so hopefully I am posting this in the correct location.
> 
> ...



Hey Kristen,

Where did you purchase in Costa Rica? I also purchsed in a timeshare/residence club recently that i am trying to get out of. Just curious if its the same one?


----------



## akkat (May 2, 2012)

*newbie also to tug*



KristenNevermore said:


> Thank everyone for their suggestions.  I actually spoke with someone at Timeshare-Answers this evening and he was very helpful and I feel much better about having reached out to the company. I was able to get some information that I needed to prove to me that they really are there to help. I am truly convinced now that I was not being taken for a ride.
> 
> However I now have an attorney helping me on the timeshare issue. I also have AmEx on the case. Hopefully this will be resolved quickly. In the event
> that it does not I still would consider going through timeshare-answers. I suppose only time will tell
> ...



Kristen, what has happened since your last post. Wha kind of an attorney did you hire?  What is the AmEx on the case?

I am talking to them right now to help me get out of my contact.


----------



## akkat (May 2, 2012)

*newbie also to tug*



KristenNevermore said:


> Thank everyone for their suggestions.  I actually spoke with someone at Timeshare-Answers this evening and he was very helpful and I feel much better about having reached out to the company. I was able to get some information that I needed to prove to me that they really are there to help. I am truly convinced now that I was not being taken for a ride.
> 
> However I now have an attorney helping me on the timeshare issue. I also have AmEx on the case. Hopefully this will be resolved quickly. In the event
> that it does not I still would consider going through timeshare-answers. I suppose only time will tell
> ...



Kristen, what has happened since your last post. Wha kind of an attorney did you hire?  What is the AmEx on the case?

I am talking to them right now to help me get out of my contract.


----------



## akkat (May 2, 2012)

Julia203 said:


> Kristen please update us on timeshare answers! I am reading terrible things about them but I spoke with someone about last month about getting out of my Silverleaf Resorts timeshare. They promised they could do it, but I am very skeptical and don't want to get scammed again. Did it work out for you???



Julia, are you dealing with timeshare-answers?


----------



## theo (May 3, 2012)

*The naked truth...*



vckempson said:


> There's *no* chance that "Timeshare Answers" is legit.  I know you want it to be but it's not.  It just isn't.
> 
> Start working on your *own* solutions *now*.



There is *no* other honest or truthful or helpful "answer" other than the one quoted above, like it or not...


----------



## Julia203 (May 9, 2012)

No I'm not dealing with them now that I have read these posts...so it is good that I ran across this forum. I just got into medical school which offers free legal/financial counseling to students as part of their services. My mother asked her company lawyer who referred me to a timeshare lawyer, but I haven't spoken to him yet. (He is in Dallas and I just moved to Houston, so the distance to the timeshare lawyer is a bit far). I am going to try to see the lawyer at the medical school to see what he suggests  I am so frustrated with this.. I feel like it is complete crap that there is absolutely nothing that I can do to get out of this timeshare except get scammed further. If anyone figures out a lead on how to get out of a timeshare please share! Ill give an update if I figure out anything good, but I probably won't have a chance to go visit the school lawyer for a couple weeks :/


----------



## theo (May 9, 2012)

*There are better options...*



Julia203 said:


> No I'm not dealing with them now that I have read these posts...so it is good that I ran across this forum. I just got into medical school which offers free legal/financial counseling to students as part of their services. My mother asked her company lawyer who referred me to a timeshare lawyer, but I haven't spoken to him yet. (He is in Dallas and I just moved to Houston, so the distance to the timeshare lawyer is a bit far). I am going to try to see the lawyer at the medical school to see what he suggests  I am so frustrated with this.. I feel like it is complete crap that there is absolutely nothing that I can do to get out of this timeshare except get scammed further. If anyone figures out a lead on how to get out of a timeshare please share! Ill give an update if I figure out anything good, but I probably won't have a chance to go visit the school lawyer for a couple weeks :/



You *could* instead choose to spend *nothing at all* and just offer to give the ownership away for free, right here in the TUG "Bargain Deals" section. That's not to say that there is any guaranty of an interested recipient, but what have you got to lose to find out? 

for the record, I have *no* idea what a so-called "timeshare lawyer" might possibly be --- except for a complete waste of your time, effort and money. In essence, there is really no such thing...


----------



## e.bram (May 11, 2012)

Theo:
Is there such a thing as a criminal lawyer or is that a lawyer whi is a criminal?


----------



## tschwa2 (May 11, 2012)

theo said:


> You *could* instead choose to spend *nothing at all* and just offer to give the ownership away for free, right here in the TUG "Bargain Deals" section. That's not to say that there is any guaranty of an interested recipient, but what have you got to lose to find out?
> 
> for the record, I have *no* idea what a so-called "timeshare lawyer" might possibly be --- except for a complete waste of your time, effort and money. In essence, there is really no such thing...



If the TS whether it be Silverleaf or one in Costa Rica isn't paid off it can't be given away in the Bargain Board.


----------



## theo (May 11, 2012)

*Yup...*



tschwa2 said:


> If the TS whether it be Silverleaf or one in Costa Rica isn't paid off it can't be given away in the Bargain Board.



Absolutely correct, but only "KristenNevermore" above actually made specific reference to a "deposit" (i.e., indicated a loan). Maybe some of the other inquirers are in different (i.e., fully paid up) situations.


----------



## alohakevin (May 11, 2012)

Julia203 said:


> No I'm not dealing with them now that I have read these posts...so it is good that I ran across this forum. I just got into medical school which offers free legal/financial counseling to students as part of their services. My mother asked her company lawyer who referred me to a timeshare lawyer, but I haven't spoken to him yet. (He is in Dallas and I just moved to Houston, so the distance to the timeshare lawyer is a bit far). I am going to try to see the lawyer at the medical school to see what he suggests  I am so frustrated with this.. I feel like it is complete crap that there is absolutely nothing that I can do to get out of this timeshare except get scammed further. If anyone figures out a lead on how to get out of a timeshare please share! Ill give an update if I figure out anything good, but I probably won't have a chance to go visit the school lawyer for a couple weeks :/



Julia sent you a pm about potential help it may be worth a look, good luck


----------



## sk_mackey (May 16, 2014)

Hi 

I also signed up with Timeshare-answers on Tuesday,  Wednesday I had total buyers remorse and after checking out all the stuff on the internet about the company figured I had just lost another $2,595. I didn't have the name of the company before we spent the hour with the salesman so didn't have the opportunity to check it out.  My problem with them is how can they guarantee success without knowing the circumstances of my timeshare purchase and why the total upfront fee before knowing those circumstances.  That being said, they have told me they reversed the charge and cancelled my contract and they got right back to me about my concerns. 

 In my case we increased the number of points to a Timeshare we have owned since 2005 so most of their conditions for alleging misrepresentation on the part of the TS company probably wouldn't stand up.


----------



## theo (May 17, 2014)

*No "magic beans" or "pixie dust"...*



sk_mackey said:


> <sniop>...most of their conditions for alleging misrepresentation on the part of the TS company probably wouldn't stand up.



It might be useful to consider that, in the final analysis, *only the written content of a contract has any particular legal meaning or relevance* (...unlike any oral exaggerations and / or outright lies by deceitful sales weasels, which is ultimately nothing more than just meaningless noise floating temporarily around in the air). 

Stated another way, there is little or no basis on which to successfully assert "misrepresentation" when a written contract was freely and voluntarily executed by a willing buyer --- whether or not that intrepid buyer ever chose to adequately examine the contract to confirm the written inclusion of any sales weasel statements or claims. 

In the U.S., willing buyer failure to then use the contract rescission period provided by state law only further weakens any (already weak) case for "misrepresentation". 
The too-late remorse of a willing buyer after having freely and voluntarily executed a lawful contract certainly does not alone constitute a particularly strong legal case. 
Rest assured that assorted upfront fee "relief" entities do *not* possess any supernatural powers enabling them to somehow make legal obligations magically "disappear".


----------

